# Chile Darwin's Frog (Rhinoderma rufum)



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I traveled to Chile in May this year to visit my brother, and I made it a priority to make it to the Chilean National Zoo to see their amphibians. They have a small breeding program their for a few critically endangered frogs that I was able to take a peek at and get a few, unfortunately rather crap pictures. There were a few dozen small simple setups with a breeding pair or trio in each tank. They are incredible frogs and no pictures would do them justice, a real pleasure to see them in person!















































Bullock's False Toad (Telmatobufo bullocki)




























Chile Mountains False Toad (Telmatobufo venustus) - (No frog pics unfortunately)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

